# At Home Coding



## kandigrl79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience working with a company called MedAssurant?  If so, how did/do you like it?  Did you work from home??


----------



## chough (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have a interview with them on Monday and it is not working from home but I do believe that they do have remote coders but you probably have to get your foot in the door and work your there.  Hope that helps!


Candice Hough, CPC


----------



## dessarae (Jan 26, 2008)

I use to work for them, it's a legit company the only thing that i did'nt like was the traveling but other than that it's simple.

Good Luck

dessarae cpc


----------



## SS62 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Outcomes, Inc*

Hi

has anyone worked with Outcomes, Inc?  Thanks.


----------



## 00032036 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Dale CPC, GS, OC*

Can anyone tell me about "home coding" and what it entails?  Who are some of the reliable companies?  Thanks.  Dale in Salmon, Id.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 13, 2008)

Dale,

Some at home coding companies pay on a per click basis (per claim or encounter coded) while others pay a flat fee per hour.  Some companies only hire coders as consultants or private contractors so you would not be considered "an employee" of the company and would probably not be entitled to any company benefits.  

I would imagine that the difficulty of the coding would impact the reimbursement rate.  For example, coding operative procedures from a report may be more difficult for some people than coding an E&M service.  

It would also depend on whether you are coding from scratch or verifying or auditing a code someone else has already provided.

Some companies send the documentation via a secured website to your computer and you can then pull up the image and code accordingly.  

You will probably need a computer with high speed internet access (otherwise it would take forever to load stuff), a secure place in your home to work where others could not view PHI, and you would need to find out how to deliver the coded goods to the employer.    

And you will need discipline. Although it sounds really wonderful to work from home in your robe and bunny slippers, you have to be able to manage distractions more so at home than at work.  It can be very easy to put off getting work done when you have kids that need to be taken care of, laundry to do, dinner to fix, favorite soaps on the TV, etc.  

Lastly, some of these companies require their private contractors to have "Coder's Insurance."

I worked for Parses (www.parses.com) for a while as an Auditor (private contractor) and I really enjoyed working for them.


Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------



## kandigrl79 (Feb 18, 2008)

I currently work from home as a medical coder.  I just starting about three weeks ago and it's okay. The training phase is a little more difficult because I am at home and I have to correspond with my superior by email vs. just going to them in person as I normally would, but once I get the hang of it, I think I'll enjoy it.  I am actually salaried, but required to code a certain number of charts each day.  Obviously, because I'm still in training, I'm still getting up to speed with the daily requirements.  It's been very interesting and enlightening to learn a new specialty.  I agree that you must be discplined to avoid getting sidetracked so that you can actually get things accomplished, but it can be done.


----------



## coder1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello...I'm also interested in learning more about home coding.  I'm scared of  coming across scams.


----------



## Ms.M (Feb 18, 2008)

HI......i was wondering where did you apply to work from home. i am very interested...Thank you>


----------



## kandigrl79 (Feb 19, 2008)

I actually found the job that I have now in my local newspaper.  But I had several interviews for companies that I found of the ehealth website, you can get a link through the aapc website.  I haven't come across any scams.  The only thing is one particular company does not offer any benefits, vacation and does not guarantee 40 hours per week, so I couldn't go for that.  I will say if you are new to coding...be careful.  I'm relatively new (I was certified in 2005 and worked with single specialty until recently) and it's been a little difficult to get trained comfortably when my boss is at another location and not nearby to ask questions.  You'd be surprised the effect face to face training can have.  I think I maybe okay in a few months, but we'll see.  Not to discourage you, but these are just things to think about.


----------



## Ms.M (Feb 19, 2008)

**

Thank you for the response. I actually have experience in coding. I love to code. I don't mind about not having any benefits or anything like that. I just want to do it on the side. I do have a full-time job. I just want to do the remote coding as a part-time. but can you send me a link i can go to? 

Thank you


----------



## Ms.M (Feb 19, 2008)

Can you give the exact link? I really want to work as a remote coder. I don't mind if I don't get the benefits. I really like coding. Thank you


----------



## LATOYA8580 (Mar 3, 2008)

*coding from hme*



kandigrl79 said:


> I currently work from home as a medical coder.  I just starting about three weeks ago and it's okay. The training phase is a little more difficult because I am at home and I have to correspond with my superior by email vs. just going to them in person as I normally would, but once I get the hang of it, I think I'll enjoy it.  I am actually salaried, but required to code a certain number of charts each day.  Obviously, because I'm still in training, I'm still getting up to speed with the daily requirements.  It's been very interesting and enlightening to learn a new specialty.  I agree that you must be discplined to avoid getting sidetracked so that you can actually get things accomplished, but it can be done.



What company are you working with


----------



## bkdash (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I am a CPC coder, want to code from outside USA. Can somebody help me out in this regard. Please give me some company address/websites.

Thanks in advance.
Idkb


----------



## wjlibb (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you need to be certified to work from home?
Wendy


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Mar 10, 2008)

Most reputable places require certification and several years of experience coding for remote positions. You can google KFORCE and MAXIM and look on their websites for more information. There are other companies out there that I am not as familiar with.


----------

